# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Hcg ever cause joint pain for anyone

## Johnny Sinn

Over the past 2 weeks I introduced hcg to my regimen. Since I have experiences joint pain in my right elbow and knee. No acute injury has onset it. 

I had also started creatine. But have since stopped. Kind of came out of nowhere. I've already had surgery on my left knee and about to have my left elbow done in Jan. I'm in a bad spot right now. Depressing.

----------


## Vettester

No, can't say that it ever had any adverse effect on my joints. All it did for me was make my balls grow.

A good OTC thought is EFA's if you're not already taking them. I'm also running some deca at this time, which is very user friendly with the joints. I'd research that a little more on your end if you haven't already done so.

----------


## Johnny Sinn

Thanks vetteman. I thought maybe a rise in estrogen?

----------


## Vettester

Very well could be E2 ... Did you know your E2 score going into it?

----------


## Johnny Sinn

Haven't tested in a while. I'm due for more bloodwork.

----------


## Vettester

That would be a good thing to do before getting too far with the HCG protocol. Speaking of ... How much are you running? Definitely there's a higher rate of downstream conversion taking place with the T to E when adding HCG to the venue. Easy to manage with some AI, so have it checked and let us know.

----------


## Bonaparte

HCG should help you joints, since it increase E2. It's the lack of estrogen that causes joint pain.
Are you sure you didn't get it confused with a vial of GH? lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> HCG should help you joints, since it increase E2. It's the lack of estrogen that causes joint pain.
> Are you sure you didn't get it confused with a vial of GH? lol


are u saying that in any circumstance of joint pain its due to low E?

----------


## Bonaparte

> are u saying that in any circumstance of joint pain its due to low E?


Of course not.
But I am saying that low estrogen will often cause joint pain, among other things.
Joint pain is a common symptom of low estrogen, not high estrogen.

----------

